# Message from Birdie



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

- Greetings fellow tiels! My mommy showered me today, and I find this to be horrible. Do you have any sneaky bird tips for me on how to make mommy stop showering me? I am clean enough!


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Ps. Forgot to add picture proof of how miserable I am!


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Frisbee here, I also must suffer the indignity of being wet and haven't yet come up with a plot to foil my mom from this evil habit. All I can say is RUN! Run like your life is in danger and make as much noise as cockatieley possible in hopes of alerting the authorities. Frisbee out.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn here - I too hate showers and baths. thankfully my Mum hasn't seen it necessary to force them on me yet. Ollie tells me they're fun - but what does she know?! I think it's indecent to get your feathers wet.
Stay strong, fellow bath haters!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Jeep here...I too have to suffer this indignity. Flying away does you no good, the water can follow you!!! I look forward to any ideas on how to stop this travesty!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Echo here, you guys are a bunch of wimps! Showers are the best! I can't get--
Eclipse here, stop stop stop don't listen to him! I know how you feel! At least you get misted i get IN THE SHOWER there is no chance of escape


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Birdie here again. I am dry and have been fed a bit of pasta. Mom also let me nap under her hair - she's obviousely regretful.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Priscilla here. Moms are really evil this way and won't stop with the mist baths even though they can see how much we hate it, and she puts us in a small cage for it so we can't even run away. I sulked my way through half a dozen showers, and now the weird things is that I'm actually starting to like it. All the other birds are saying "ha ha told you so". They'd been telling me that she did the same thing to them and they eventually started thinking it was fun, but I didn't believe them.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello, Tequila here! I love bathing in my little birdy swimming pool, it's so fun! You should try it!... Hang on, Nelson wants to say something...

Nelson: Stupid birds! it's your own fault for stepping up for your mums in the first place! You lot are so gullible. No one can touch me! BYE SUCKERSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy here, I try and avoid showers and baths if I can but sometimes the person sneaks up on me with the misting bottle how evil is that pffft I run and hide in the corner of my cage underneath one of my toys till she goes away:yellow pied:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Maverick here. Showers are awesome! I find mist baths kinda boring...but showers! You oughta try it! Or your own pool like Tequila said.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank here- you guys are nuts! I have my own huge hot tub and I love it


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

Whiskey here- I hate showering! Mom busts out the spray bottle and I run right behind her head. Sometimes I'm okay with the REAL shower, but mommy doesn't like me getting into unfiltered water. And honestly, I'm really only okay with it because she gets more of a shower than I do! Hah!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Hank here- you guys are nuts! I have my own huge hot tub and I love it


Maverick: "Way cool! No kiddin'? Can I come over an' try it out sometime?"


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Grigio here - Showers are awesome! I jump on mom's wet head and then she lets me stand on her arm next to the spray. I spread my wings and put my head under one and rub away, the go to the other side and do the same. 

We have an odd contraption called a shower perch but I prefer her arm. Although one time she put me on the perch and I could feel the mist and I closed my eyes and went into some sort of trance. 

After the shower when I'm all nice and wet, I sit on the medicine cabinet door under some nice warm lights and I shiver and preen and preen and preen. Mom wants to cuddle with me to get me warm, but no thanks. I need to preen, baby!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny here. I get into the shower with mommy every night but I only fluff up to let in water to clean myself about once a week. On all the other days I keep my feathers "closed" so that every drop of water mommy splashes onto me just rolls right off. Mommy can splash water on me until her wrists hurt and I remain COMPLETELY dry!!! Drives mommy nuts, ha ha ha!!!!


----------

